# Custom d.i.y basking spot- terminator



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi

THE TERMINATOR
BASKING SPOT



















some working progress pics

plan









shape









grout









paint









finished

















: victory:hope you like: victory:
any comments welcomed
.....now where did i put that preator bio-helmet:whistling2:​


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Your house must have the funkiest vivs ive ever seen, your idea just keep coming :no1:


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

i have to say i really do like that. look awesom


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

thething84 said:


> i have to say i really do like that. look awesom


cheers: victory:



James_and_Hana said:


> Your house must have the funkiest vivs ive ever seen, your ideas just keep coming :no1:


i'm a big movie fan, so all my personal vivs tend to have a movie theme....
projects coming up harry potter, transformers, alien : victory:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol. Excellent : victory:

Jay


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> cheers: victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOO DO AN ALIEN ONE !!!!!!! NOW NOW NOW :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Pendragon said:


> Lol. Excellent : victory:
> 
> Jay


thanks: victory:



ginna said:


> OOOOOOOO DO AN ALIEN ONE !!!!!!! NOW NOW NOW :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


anyone else want a alien themed viv/exo? just click the like button : victory:


----------



## judy (Feb 12, 2009)

Would love to see the harry potter theme


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

judy said:


> Would love to see the harry potter theme


Me too :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

cool, i just added a poll to this thread so the winning result i will do first: victory:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> cool, i just added a poll to this thread so the winning result i will do first: Victory:


alien dun dun dun alien dun dun dun alien dun dun dun !!!!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> alien dun dun dun alien dun dun dun alien dun dun dun !!!!


so far it is winning: victory:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

i voted hp for a viv design but i would love to see one of these basking spots but with a predtor mask on it with maybe light up lasers (is it possible),........click the like button if you do too


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i voted hp for a viv design but i would love to see one of these basking spots but with a predtor mask on it with maybe light up lasers (is it possible),........click the like button if you do too


thats exactly what i had planned next.... but with a something extra: victory:


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

hands down !! one one the best basking spot i had ever seen .. great job :2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> hands down !! one one the best basking spot i had ever seen .. great job :2thumb:


cheers: victory:
....have you seen my new predator one?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/710043-predator-basking-spot.html


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

wow the preditor one is nice too :2thumb: , what kind of mask is that ?


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> wow the preditor one is nice too :2thumb: , what kind of mask is that ?


it a full scale bio helmet made out of resin and fibre-glass, this was just a spare one i had as it was a first test for the proper one i wanted for my costume.

its based on the original pred film with slight alterations


----------



## erosa713 (Apr 30, 2011)

they both came out great im loving the terminator 1 alot : victory:


----------



## abadi (Jul 25, 2010)

I really like more 'natural' styles such as t rex bones etc, but this is very creative! great job :no1:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> i voted hp for a viv design but i would love to see one of these basking spots but with a predtor mask on it with maybe light up lasers (is it possible),........click the like button if you do too


done......http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/710043-predator-basking-spot.html : victory:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

erosa713 said:


> they both came out great im loving the terminator 1 alot : victory:


cheers




abadi said:


> I really like more 'natural' styles such as t rex bones etc, but this is very creative! great job :no1:


thanks
and me too, 
but i had a mask and loads of poly and grout so......


----------

